# List of 7.1 or 9.1 ch movies?



## rambo64

Does anyone have a list of what movies will play in 7.1 or 9.1 channels. Updating my blu ray list of movies and want to get a few with the 7.1 or higher audio channels.


----------



## Lucky7!

Most movies are still 5.1, with more coming in 7.1, but I wouldn't hold my breath for 9.1 in anything other than derived matrix channels.

Blu-raystats list 171 titles when I search filter for 7.1 audio


----------



## rambo64

thanks for that link.


----------

